

High uptime equates to low mean time to recovery - blackcat786
http://saasinterrupted.com/2009/12/01/high-uptime-equates-to-low-mean-time-to-recovery/

======
noss
<http://lwn.net/Articles/191059/>

<http://c2.com/cgi/wiki/Wiki?FailFast>

